# Sheepshead



## jrichard9 (Nov 28, 2017)

Thinking about taking the hobie out and shooting some sheepshead Friday. Anyone want to tag along? Hoping the water will be clear ish


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Where ya thinking of going at?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Better check the weather for Friday. I dove offshore wed. Water was about 10 ft vis at best and cloudy. A light was needed. Cold on surface and still warm on bottom 80 ft depth.


----------



## jrichard9 (Nov 28, 2017)

Probably around Cinco bayou. Seen a bunch last time I went managed to get a few


----------



## jrichard9 (Nov 28, 2017)

sealark said:


> Better check the weather for Friday. I dove offshore wed. Water was about 10 ft vis at best and cloudy. A light was needed. Cold on surface and still warm on bottom 80 ft depth.


10-4 do any good? I need to find some near shore structures I can take the hobie out to


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

No sheephead to early for them offshore. About March for diving offshore sheephead. Wind was blowing out of south this AM. Ill guess 2 to 4 ft in gulf.


----------

